

Where is my Kindle Fire 3G with free, worldwide Internet access? - rbii
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/97899-where-is-the-kindle-fire-3g-with-free-music-tv-and-movie-streaming

======
pascal_cuoq
> Then there’s the fact that it doesn’t actually cost AT&T $45 for 4GB of
> traffic — it probably costs just a few cents —

Further: it's free, because the infrastructure is already there! The terrible
reputation for years to follow because of massive congestion is only an added
bonus.

I agree that mobile communication pricing experts are not doing a very good
job. There seems to be a lot of price fixing and downright suboptimal
situations. Still, phrases like the one quoted above seem amateurish. Why
don't they just indeed...

